# Index-sequentielle Datei



## dsb (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man in Java index-sequentielle Dateien erstellt?


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Mai 2004)

<offtopic>
Was sind index-sequentielle Dateien?
</offtopic>


----------



## Mick (19. Mai 2004)

Meinst Du die Klasse RandomAccessFile?

Grüße,
Mick

@Illuvatar: Soweit ich weiss, ermöglichen sie wahlfreien Zugriff
über einen Index (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht vertue  :roll: )


----------



## bygones (19. Mai 2004)

ja:

Indexsequentielle Datei 
engl.: Index sequential file
Themengebiet: 	Allgemeine Informatik
Bedeutung:
Besondere Form der Dateiorganisation. Datei, auf deren Sätze über einen Index wahlfrei zugegriffen werden kann.


----------



## dsb (19. Mai 2004)

Was ist eine ISAM-Datei (IndexSequentialAccessMethod) ?

Eine index-sequentielle Datei besteht aus 2 Dateien -> eine Index- und eine Daten-Datei.
In der Index-Datei steht der Primärschlüssel und ein Verweis auf den dazugehörenden Datensatz in der Daten-Datei.
Dadurch ist ein wahlfreier Zugriff über den Lesebefehl möglich.

Die Klasse RandomAccessFile wiederum bietet nur Zugriff über die relative Adresse an. Im Klartext: man müsste sich selbst eine Index-Datei aufbauen, was zur Folge hat, dass man sich ein Array im Programm aufbauen muss, um an die Referenz zu gelangen. Diesen Aufwand will ich mir aber ersparen, darum die Frage, ob es schon eine fertige Klasse dafür gibt.


----------

